# PDF per <embed> einbinden



## Microhome (11. August 2006)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich möchte ein PDF ohne Toolbar und linke Leiste in ein HTML-Dokument einbinden.
Das ganze mache ich per


```
<embed src="./share/blaha/file.pdf#pagemode=none&toolbar=false" width="800" height="600">
```

Das PDF wird völlig korrekt angezeigt, jedoch werden die beiden Parameter pagemode und toolbar nicht beachtet. Woran kann das liegen


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
m!cro


----------

